# ideas for a new form of U.S. currency?



## cuberman0312 (Feb 11, 2010)

i have a social studies project where i have to make a new form of U.S. money.
It can be coins, bills, or anything else. Doesn't matter what shape it is.

SO I wanna know what the money should be(3 dollars, 75 cents, 99 dollars, etc.) And anything else would be nice too like what should be the main pic


----------



## Muesli (Feb 11, 2010)

Pound Sterling.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Feb 11, 2010)

All-electronic currency.


----------



## cuberman0312 (Feb 11, 2010)

U.S. currency


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 11, 2010)

1$ equals 3x3x3 shaped cube, 4x4x4= 5$ and so on...


----------



## Lucas Garron (Feb 11, 2010)




----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 11, 2010)

shells or table salt crystal


----------



## Bomber (Feb 11, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> Pound Sterling.



I would have to agree with you there.


----------



## andyt1992 (Feb 11, 2010)

plastic bills like australian notes.
OR
all money is electronic, only need a card. and you have a reader so people can give you money


----------



## Asheboy (Feb 11, 2010)

Monopoly Money


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 11, 2010)

This is what we spend where I come from.
That or desu dollars.

But errrr, I can't post desu dollars... because they have hidden .rar files embedded, and ummm.
Would not be tasteful.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 11, 2010)

Asheboy said:


> Monopoly Money


*Canadian Money


----------



## r_517 (Feb 11, 2010)

Pay by Fingerprint actually this has been tried in several shops in Shanghai, though i haven't registered for it yet


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 11, 2010)

Sa967St said:


> Asheboy said:
> 
> 
> > Monopoly Money
> ...



There's a difference? :confused:


----------



## IamWEB (Feb 11, 2010)

Pokemoney (idk it souns nice)

Cubes

Grass


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 11, 2010)

....Drugs? 

I'll trade you (insert drug x) for 20 of (insert drug y here).


----------



## TemurAmir (Feb 11, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Sa967St said:
> 
> 
> > Asheboy said:
> ...



Lol


----------



## Stefan (Feb 11, 2010)

Why? What's wrong with the existing?


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 11, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


>



+8


----------



## Muesli (Feb 11, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Why? What's wrong with the existing?


See


cuberman0312 said:


> i have a social studies project where i have to make a new form of U.S. money.
> It can be coins, bills, or anything else. Doesn't matter what shape it is.


----------



## Kian (Feb 11, 2010)

There are serious considerations to get rid of the penny. You might want to look into that as a starter.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 12, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Why? What's wrong with the existing?
> ...



Yeah. That doesn't explain it. Why was he given that task, why should he come up with new money?

Plus I think the "What's wrong with the existing?" question is a good starting point.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 12, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Musli4brekkies said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



*obama*


----------



## Muesli (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it's more of a fun little thing than a serious discussion. Still, I can;t think of anything wrong with the current US $, besides all the different denominations having the same dimensions.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 12, 2010)

US bills feel like paper. Canadian bills feel like money.


----------



## cubemaster13 (Feb 12, 2010)

I like all the electric ideas bec1ause you dont have to worry about 1 dollar bills and pennies and things of that sort


----------



## teller (Feb 12, 2010)

U.S. money is pretty unstable...the Fed tends to err on the side of inflation, devaluing everyone's bank accounts, silently, stealthily. Until you get to the gas pump and wonder why it's doubled in price.

A hard gold currency would be more inflation proof. The price of a gallon of milk hasn't really changed much with respect to gold in the last fifty years.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 12, 2010)




----------



## Edward (Feb 12, 2010)

This is what should be used.


But really, as I've learned, you should just do your own project. Can't be that hard to create some imaginary money right?

EDIT: lol According to Ethan's pic, I'm broke.


----------



## Dene (Feb 12, 2010)

I recommend getting rid of the 1c and 5c coins. Those things are worthless.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 12, 2010)

BRICKS. 

100 red bricks to a steel brick.
100 steel bricks to a gold brick.
100 gold bricks to a diamond brick.


----------



## ben1996123 (Feb 12, 2010)

Any of these:



TemurAmir said:


> 1$ equals 3x3x3 shaped cube, 4x4x4= 5$ and so on...





Asheboy said:


> Monopoly Money





r_517 said:


> Pay by Fingerprint





blade740 said:


> BRICKS.
> 
> 100 red bricks to a steel brick.
> 100 steel bricks to a gold brick.
> 100 gold bricks to a diamond brick.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 12, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


>



Absolutely. I think 4chan would be all OMFG YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS for like 2 days straight, amirite?
Also, to the owners of 4chan: imma jack your servers if this ever happens kthnxbai.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 12, 2010)

A serious reply:

There are a number of problems with our current currency, or things that could be improved.

1. We need to get rid of the penny. It has become completely worthless in this day and age. Transactions should be rounded off to the nearest 5 cents. This would make businesses more efficient, because cashiers wouldn't have to constantly count out pennies.

2. Get rid of the dime. I mean seriously, why do we need a 10 cent coin?
- 5 pennies make a nickel
- 2 nickels make a dime
- 2.5 dimes make a quarter... wait, wut?
- 5 nickels make a quarter
- 4 quarters make a dollar
If you take away the dime, it still only takes 5 nickels to reach the next largest denomination. This will make counting out change easier and faster, and reduces the number of different coins that you have to keep track of.

3. The dollar coin needs to be pushed into circulation. We have dollar coins, and they are quite cool, but no one uses the damn things. If the government could get wal-mart to give them as change in place of $1 bills, problem would be solved overnight.
I never really understood the appeal of a $1 coin until I took a trip to Japan last year, where their coins go up to the equivalent of US $5. There is a reason that they have more vending machines per capita than anywhere else in the world. 
Some people say $1 coins would suck because you'd just have more change in your pocket, but those people are wrong. They've probably never used a $1 coin, so they don't even know wtf they are talking about. $1 paper bills suck because they take up lots of room in your wallet, and makes it harder to count out your money. It's no longer possible to really buy much for a single dollar, so it makes sense for it to be a coin.

4. Our paper bills should be different colors, so we can tell them apart more easily.

5. Make the paper bills differentiable to blind people.


----------



## cincyaviation (Feb 12, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> A serious reply:
> 
> There are a number of problems with our current currency, or things that could be improved.
> 
> ...


+2


----------



## PEZenfuego (Feb 12, 2010)

Credit card implants. Implant credit cards in your wrist. Swipe your wrist.

Do you have to make a drawing or are you using your words on this assignments?


----------



## Logan (Feb 12, 2010)

PEZenfuego said:


> Credit card implants. Implant credit cards in your wrist. Swipe your wrist.
> 
> Do you have to make a drawing or are you using your words on this assignments?



What if you were an amputee, or emo?

off topic: You would have to Slit/cut off a person's arm to rob them. Good AND bad. 1. Less roberies (most likely) and 2. more deaths...


----------



## qqwref (Feb 12, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> 1. We need to get rid of the penny. It has become completely worthless in this day and age. Transactions should be rounded off to the nearest 5 cents. This would make businesses more efficient, because cashiers wouldn't have to constantly count out pennies.


Except that in real life cashiers don't "constantly count out pennies". No transaction never needs more than four and many cashiers will happily ignore one or two cents. I do agree it should be removed from currency, though - it costs more to make than it's worth, and a penny buys nothing.



Zarxrax said:


> 3. The dollar coin needs to be pushed into circulation. We have dollar coins, and they are quite cool, but no one uses the damn things. If the government could get wal-mart to give them as change in place of $1 bills, problem would be solved overnight.
> [...]
> $1 paper bills suck because they take up lots of room in your wallet, and makes it harder to count out your money.


First: as you've said, we DO have a dollar coin (several types, in fact), and people don't like them. Some train stations such as Grand Central will in fact give out dollar coins as change instead of bills when you buy tickets. Most people hate this. Coins are bulky and heavy (far more than bills, I don't know what you're talking about with them being big). One of the biggest reasons dollar coins aren't used (aside from the size/weight) is simply that things don't cost increments of a dollar. If you buy something at a store it's going to end up something like $8.29 and most people would rather carry around a few $20 bills than a ton of coins of various denominations. If you could go to a store and buy some food or something for $2 or $3 flat, like you can in some places in Europe, a lot more people would carry dollar coins around.



Zarxrax said:


> 4. Our paper bills should be different colors, so we can tell them apart more easily.
> 5. Make the paper bills differentiable to blind people.


I don't think many Americans have a problem telling US bills apart. The numbers are pretty big and are listed in many places on the bill. I agree about making them differentiable to blind people (like how Euro bills are all different sizes) but this is a little more expensive for no obvious gain, so I doubt the government would ever do it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 12, 2010)

Jars of various bodily fluids.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 12, 2010)

qqwref said:


> First: as you've said, we DO have a dollar coin (several types, in fact), and people don't like them. Some train stations such as Grand Central will in fact give out dollar coins as change instead of bills when you buy tickets. Most people hate this. Coins are bulky and heavy (far more than bills, I don't know what you're talking about with them being big). One of the biggest reasons dollar coins aren't used (aside from the size/weight) is simply that things don't cost increments of a dollar. If you buy something at a store it's going to end up something like $8.29 and most people would rather carry around a few $20 bills than a ton of coins of various denominations. If you could go to a store and buy some food or something for $2 or $3 flat, like you can in some places in Europe, a lot more people would carry dollar coins around.



I didn't say $1 bills were big, I said they take up a lot of room in your wallet. What I meant is like, it's not uncommon for me to have something like 10 $1 bills in my wallet. Then I pull up at the fast food drive through and I'm trying to count it all to see how much money I have. I have to look at each bill individually to see what it is.
I couldn't really follow your argument about people preferring to carry a $20 rather than coins. If you have $20 bills, then you wouldn't have to carry around $1 bills either, would you? So whether the $1 is a coin or a bill is irrelevant in that case.

I don't really understand why anyone would find $1 coins annoying to carry around. I mean, I never hear anyone whining about all the quarters that they get everyday. What's the difference? People are just prejudiced against it because its different from what they know. 
You know whats REALLY annoying? When you are trying to put your $1 bills into the bill reader in the vending machine or at the self-checkout aisle. Takes forever to put in multiple bills, and half the time it rejects them.


----------



## Caedus (Feb 12, 2010)

Canada has the best currency.


----------



## Parity (Feb 12, 2010)

Make a circle piece of paper with a 2x2x2 in the middle for 1 dollar.
and 3x3x3 is 5 dollars. and so forth.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 12, 2010)

Lbs of coffee? Pieces of paper? Magazines? All trading? (to be creative  )
Oh, I know!!!
Tissues.


----------



## blade740 (Feb 12, 2010)

An economy based entirely upon sexual favors.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 12, 2010)

blade740 said:


> An economy based entirely upon sexual favors.


That could really suck, depending on who you are buying from...

No pun intended.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 12, 2010)

Zarxrax, I saw your name in anime credits for _Read or Die OVA_.
I thought that was really cool.

To contribute something on topic, I think a tattoo, like in _Idiocracy_ by mister Mike Judge would work.
It was like a debit card on your body at all times.
Similar to that fingerprint that someone mentioned earlier.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 12, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Zarxrax, I saw your name in anime credits for _Read or Die OVA_.
> I thought that was really cool.


Wow. So many years ago. The fansubs of that still circulate? It must have been like 2002.


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 12, 2010)

Hehe, Indeed it was. (x
That's really cool!
What were the chances. Haha.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 12, 2010)

Entirely digital currency would never take hold. Black markets require untraceable currency (paper cash etc). Even if the government switched over to digital currency another form of payment would emerge.


----------



## Kian (Feb 12, 2010)

blade740 said:


> An economy based entirely upon sexual favors.



Welcome to your dreamland.


----------



## edd5190 (Feb 12, 2010)

Eventually, we'll live in a society where children are raised separated from adults and Magic: The Gathering cards will be used as currency for the adults and Yu-Gi-Oh cards will be used by the kids.


----------



## Tyson (Feb 12, 2010)

Do you know the difference between the gold-backed dollar an a fiat currency?

Do you know why the United States is trying to circulate the $1 coin? (and the hilarious loophole that resulted in their efforts)

Do you know that US currency poses a problem to blind people? And the European Union has solved this problem. That's why the bills are different sizes.

Just a few things to consider.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 12, 2010)

Plastic money actually works rather well since it's much stronger, and harder to copy. So like the Aussie notes.


----------



## Bryan (Feb 12, 2010)

Tyson said:


> Do you know the difference between the gold-backed dollar an a fiat currency?
> 
> Do you know why the United States is trying to circulate the $1 coin? (and the hilarious loophole that resulted in their efforts)
> 
> ...



Yeah, Tyson's on track here. Unless you're in 4th grade, walking in with cutesy little drawings probably isn't what the teacher wants.

But either way, do your own homework.


----------



## irontwig (Feb 12, 2010)

So what I have gathered from reading this thread it seems that every single US bill has the same size and colour, that sounds pretty damn stupid to me.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 12, 2010)

irontwig said:


> So what I have gathered from reading this thread it seems that every single US bill has the same size and colour, that sounds pretty damn stupid to me.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:USDnotes.png
I guess the colors do vary at least somewhat. But thats because every few years they will release a newly designed bill claiming that it has new anti-counterfeiting features.
Of course, as long as they still accept the old bills, how does that even work??


----------



## Dene (Feb 12, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Jars of various bodily fluids.



Like WEEWEES or SEMEN?


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 12, 2010)

Zarxrax said:


> So what I have gathered from reading this thread it seems that every single US bill has the same size and colour, that sounds pretty damn stupid to me.



The bills all have different pictures and each contain large numbers with their denominations. There is literally no way for a sighted person to confuse them. 



irontwig said:


> Of course, as long as they still accept the old bills, how does that even work??



The general idea is that the paper bills kind of fade out of circulation in a few years, so a few years later it becomes harder to use the old ones without bringing suspicion. I got stopped at a fast food place a few weeks ago because I paid with an older bill, and they actually had to get a few people to examine it before letting me get my food.


----------



## nitrocan (Feb 13, 2010)

Bring nothing. That should be the new currency.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 14, 2010)

Dene said:


> I recommend getting rid of the 1c and 5c coins. Those things are worthless.



They are worth 1 and 5 cents, respectively.


----------



## Zarxrax (Feb 14, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> The bills all have different pictures and each contain large numbers with their denominations. There is literally no way for a sighted person to confuse them.



Actually it's quite easy to confuse them, especially if you are in a hurry. I know I have accidentally handed a cashier a stack of $1 bills and a $20, on at least 1 occasion, thinking I was only handing her $1's, and I know tons of other people who have done it as well. Unless you stop and actually examine every single bill, it's really easy to get them mixed up.


----------

